# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Fowler does Mathis Brothers

## SoonerQueen

YouTube - Fowler Mathis Brothers


A video the Mathis Brothers probably don't want you to see.

----------


## Dustin

I love all of the Fowler commercials!!  This one had me rolling though when he carried the dog while showing the car!! So funny!

----------


## Thunder

Why would the gay men (The guys in Mathis Brothers commercial) be angry about the video?

----------


## venture

> Why would the gay men (The guys in Mathis Brothers commercial) be angry about the video?


Only one is gay. The skinny rat-like looking guy is married with kids. Not that that means anything these days.

----------


## decepticobra

> Only one is gay. The skinny rat-like looking guy is married with kids. Not that that means anything these days.


OK, the bros names are Larry & Bill. I think Larry is the bro with the larger jawline (and is usually at the right in most commercials)

Ive heard this rumor over the years that Bill Mathis went to a party back in the early 80s and stuck a hamster inside of a lubed condom and then inserted that where the sun doesnt shine, and had to be rushed to the emergency room. 

btw, in that video, its pretty funny, but if you look real closely at the fine print it says "dog not included".

----------


## decepticobra

> YouTube - Fowler Mathis Brothers
> 
> 
> A video the Mathis Brothers probably don't want you to see.


 :LolLolLolLol:  ....."or this Chevy Pickup...MADE BY CHEVY" 

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## decepticobra

> Only one is gay. The skinny rat-like looking guy is married with kids. Not that that means anything these days.


YouTube - 5 Classic Mathis Brothers Furniture Commercials (1995)

NAH, i think the skinny rat-like looking guy is the queer one. He's the one speaking with the high-pitched feminine voice. The other brother looks like an Eddie Van Halen impersonator.

----------


## Jethrol

> OK, the bros names are Larry & Bill. I think Larry is the bro with the larger jawline (and is usually at the right in most commercials)
> 
> Ive heard this rumor over the years that Bill Mathis went to a party back in the early 80s and stuck a hamster inside of a lubed condom and then inserted that where the sun doesnt shine, and had to be rushed to the emergency room.


You've got to be kidding...that rumor was associated with gay men in general for years and years.....long before it was applied to Larry and Bill.  Hell it was even applied to Richard Gere.  

snopes.com: Richard Gere and Gerbil

----------


## Jethrol

> YouTube - Fowler Mathis Brothers
> 
> 
> A video the Mathis Brothers probably don't want you to see.


 :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## stick47

In those older MB commercials, Bill Mathis' voice sounds almost like Larry Evans voice. ( Que? )

----------


## kevinpate

I'm generally not impressed with Chad Stevens pitches for Fowler.
This one, and more so the Gundy spoof, are exceptions.

----------


## venture

> YouTube - 5 Classic Mathis Brothers Furniture Commercials (1995)
> 
> NAH, i think the skinny rat-like looking guy is the queer one. He's the one speaking with the high-pitched feminine voice. The other brother looks like an Eddie Van Halen impersonator.


Eh who knows. Not that someone else's personal life is really for us to discuss regardless.

----------


## Dustin

> Ive heard this rumor over the years that Bill Mathis went to a party back in the early 80s and stuck a hamster inside of a lubed condom and then inserted that where the sun doesnt shine, and had to be rushed to the emergency room.


WTH MAN?!?  Why share this info?!?  Bad visuals!!!

----------


## oneforone

Rumor or not it obviously did some damage to the self image of the company. 

I have known one person who was thrown out of the store for asking about it. 

I have three family members that work/worked for the company in one capacity or another. All stated they have a policy in place that prohibits any employee from discussing the supposed ER incident. If you do, your fired on the spot.

----------


## SkyWestOKC

> Rumor or not it obviously did some damage to the self image of the company.


As well as the lining of his rectum!

----------


## decepticobra

:LolLolLolLol:  :Congrats: 


> As well as the lining of his rectum!

----------


## decepticobra

> YouTube - Fowler Mathis Brothers
> 
> 
> A video the Mathis Brothers probably don't want you to see.


sounds like they ripped the music in this video off of the video game, SimCity.

----------


## El Gato Pollo Loco!!!

> I'm generally not impressed with Chad Stevens pitches for Fowler.
> This one, and more so the Gundy spoof, are exceptions.


Ditto here. This was a good one for sure.

----------


## metro

> Rumor or not it obviously did some damage to the self image of the company. 
> 
> I have known one person who was thrown out of the store for asking about it. 
> 
> I have three family members that work/worked for the company in one capacity or another. All stated they have a policy in place that prohibits any employee from discussing the supposed ER incident. If you do, your fired on the spot.


Yeah Mathis Brothers is really suffering financially, unless scandal is involved usually any press is good press. :Backtotopic:

----------


## Ezrablum

Wow! It's nice to see a local commercial that is clever enough to avoid being annoying by parodying the most annoying duo in the Metro. I like this. Would watch again.

----------

